# 5 COVID-related illnesses or deaths in the past week



## debodun (Sep 19, 2021)

The Pastor announced today of people in our congregation or related to them that came down with it soon after being inoculated. One got systemic blood clots and paralysis.


----------



## win231 (Sep 19, 2021)

If that's the case, they are not "Covid - Related Illnesses or Deaths."  They are Vaccine - Related.


----------



## chic (Sep 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> If that's the case, they are not "Covid - Related Illnesses or Deaths."  They are Vaccine - Related.


They get around that by saying if you're fully vaccinated less than 14 days, you're still considered unvaccinated. These people can find a way out of anything however damning.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> If that's the case, they are not "Covid - Related Illnesses or Deaths."  They are Vaccine - Related.


Nonsense …some of the biggest damage from covid is from blood clots …we were hospitalized for covid and every patient gets daily lovenox shots to avoid clots ..once we were home we had to be on a anti clotting drug for a month.

every day we were questioned about any leg pains ,arm pains ,etc ,which they found with covid are generally the first hints you are clotting in places.

the vaccines were not even out yet when clotting from covid became  a major concern ..

guess again


----------



## old medic (Sep 20, 2021)

Heard from a friend yesterday that now needs a heart cath... been having issues since getting the shot 3 weeks ago.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

old medic said:


> Heard from a friend yesterday that now needs a heart cath... been having issues since getting the shot 3 weeks ago.


everything is blamed on the vaccine since anyone who has had anything happen after the vaccine blames it ..

The truth   is that most supposed events show no increase in cases or happening then any other year …but that won’t stop the antis from blaming everything on it.

there is no increase in facial paralysis from it ..my wife woke up years ago with it one day , long before the vaccine …of course she would have blamed the vaccine had she had it .

your odds are 2 to 10x greater getting that heart inflammation from covid then the vaccine as an example .supposed miscarriages are no different then any other year although everyone who had one blames the Vaccine

https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-per...l-fewer-real-world-covid-vaccine-side-effects


----------



## old medic (Sep 20, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> but that won’t stop the antis from blaming everything on it



I'm not an ANTIS... I have received many vaccinations... But jury is out on this one... or 3
I'm just stating a fact.....  Another fact is 19 folks out of nearly 180 in a nursing home DIED with in 3 days of being vaccinated.
Granted they were very elderly and many heath issues...


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

Means nothing on a small scale with elderly people …..especially those in bad enough shape to be in a home

just Follow the larger scale peer reviewed info  for the latest up to date facts or some of the worlds real experts on the subject and I don’t mean fauchi ….sure it is always changing but at least following science is far better then all this unproven ,  agenda filled bs that gets passed around.

some studies showed 7% of  those admitted to a nursing home die naturally within the first 90 days even without covid. Some homes may see more and some less naturally


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 20, 2021)

My wife attends a small Presbyterian Church, they have had 10 breakthrough Covid cases one resulting in death.  All, 100%, were over 65.


mathjak107 said:


> Means nothing on a small scale with elderly people


Of course you are right statistically, or in the big picture, but still worrisome...  It's personal.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

The nyc health dept released the stats they have been tracking since the vaccines have come out .
That is hundreds of thousands of cases 


overwhelmingly it is the unvaccinated being hospitalized and dying

https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/doh/downloads/pdf/covid/covid-19-post-vaccination-data-082321.pdf


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2021)

That is sad news.

I'm curious to know if the Pastor offers up any statistics or thanks for all of the people that have taken the vaccine with no negative reactions.

I must lead a very charmed or sheltered life because I'm pleased to say that I don't know a single soul that has experienced any negative side effects associated with the vaccine.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 20, 2021)

I got the vaccine with no serious  effects. Will get a booster if recommended. I fear Covid more than the vaccine. 

Maybe in some people the vaccine sets off a delayed cytokine storm. Maybe they already had Covid for days before receiving the vaccine. Maybe they got the vaccine and were so stressed  out over every little pain, they had  massive strokes. 

My brother-in-law just died after being in the hospital a while. No one is talking, I think he died from Covid, doesn't mean he did. He lived a life where health was last on his concern list--- excessive drinking, smoking, illegal drugs. He recently had open-heart surgery, but hey, it's just easy to connect the dots to Covid. He was a die-hard country boy who lived for NASCAR. I doubt he gave in to the vaccine. Therefore he died hard.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> That is sad news.
> 
> I'm curious to know if the Pastor offers up any statistics or thanks for all of the people that have taken the vaccine with no negative reactions.
> 
> I must lead a very charmed or sheltered life because I'm pleased to say that I don't know a single soul that has experienced any negative side effects associated with the vaccine.


Like you I personally know of no-one with vaccine complications or serious reactions, and I have a large circle of friends and acquaintances.

Also within that same circle I can’t think of anyone I know who’s passed away from Covid, though half a dozen or more have gotten sick from it, though none seriously enough to be hospitalized.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 20, 2021)

Think there are too many armchair epidemiologists, and instant "gee I read this on the web" experts these days.  Any excuse not to take the vaccine is 
setting back the "getting covid in our rear view mirror".  Its very sad that we have come to this in our country.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Like you I personally know of no-one with vaccine complications or serious reactions, and I have a large circle of friends and acquaintances.
> 
> Also within that same circle I can’t think of anyone I know who’s passed away from Covid, though half a dozen or more have gotten sick from it, though none seriously enough to be hospitalized.


My wife and I were both hospitalized for weeks with covid  ..no icu , but as sick as can be ..now we both have long term complications…out of no where we both have high blood pressure.

we are gym rats for 20 years and I was running up to covid ..it took 9 months of trying to run to get back to where I was .

we had so many in our family get it , lost one family member and two friends


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Nonsense …some of the biggest damage from covid is from blood clots …we were hospitalized for covid and every patient gets daily lovenox shots to avoid clots ..once we were home we had to be on a anti clotting drug for a month.
> 
> every day we were questioned about any leg pains ,arm pains ,etc ,which they found with covid are generally the first hints you are clotting in places.
> 
> ...



Thanks for trying, mathjak, but your well-reasoned, well-documented arguments will not get through to the hard-core anti-vaxxers.  They are either totally brainwashed on the subject ("There is a worldwide conspiracy including the entire medical profession and all the governments of the world to kill us off by injecting us with poison... woo-woo")  or some people just have a personal fear of needles and vaccines in general.  Their "facts" are so absurd that nobody in the sane world would believe them, although some people did start out being led astray for political reasons. But the smarter ones have, by and large, faced reality by now.

There are also some people on these social media forums who just love to argue. They will passionately take an utterly ridiculous (and dangerous) position, encouraging the more credulous readers to risk their own lives and the lives of their loved ones, while they (the arguers) have personally been vaccinated. Many people have left this forum, or at least given up on this subject, realizing the hopelessness of presenting scientific facts in the hopes of dissuading others from believing in cult-like nonsense.  The anti-vaxxer arguments, which I've been reading since the vaccine came out, incorporate fear, unsubstantiated scary stories often generated by media demagogues, twisting of statistical data, deliberately ignoring the millions who have died of the disease, not to mention those whose normal lives came to a screeching halt because of it, major suffering and inability to breathe, blaming the vaccine for a common Covid symptom (clotting), brushing off the often-documented fact that this vaccine is extremely safe and presents no more serious risks than any other vaccine for any other disease,  and repeatedly, paranoid accusations that someone out there is trying to poison us.

We can thank this bunch for the ongoing mask-wearing requirements, and the necessity for proof of vaccination or negative Covid tests. Plus the disastrous effects on the economy. All of this would end a lot sooner if the vaccine stopped being a political weapon and a target of fear, and a large enough majority just had the sense to get vaccinated.

For those staunch anti-vaxxers, no amount of reasoning will change their twisted thinking on this subject. Anyone with the slightest grain of common sense knows that all these horror stories about the vaccine are pure fiction. All we have to do is read the statistics.


----------



## win231 (Sep 20, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Nonsense …some of the biggest damage from covid is from blood clots …we were hospitalized for covid and every patient gets daily lovenox shots to avoid clots ..once we were home we had to be on a anti clotting drug for a month.
> 
> every day we were questioned about any leg pains ,arm pains ,etc ,which they found with covid are generally the first hints you are clotting in places.
> 
> ...


Try reading post #1.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Try reading post #1.


i did and still stand by what I said about the fact the  Vaccine had nothing to do with most things people claim


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious to know if the Pastor offers up any statistics or thanks for all of the people that have taken the vaccine with no negative reactions.


No exact statistics, but it is a congregation of a few hundred people, fewer than a thousand.  Many, maybe most have gotten vaccinated, it is encouraged for attendance, but not required.  As I said there have been 10 breakthrough cases resulting in one death.  

No known negative reactions to the vaccine not beyond the usual short term ones anyway.  Don't know how many unvaccinated Covid cases, but it is a lot more than breakthrough. My uneducated guess is the rate is a good bit higher amongst the unvaccinated, but no known deaths.  

A pretty small sample size, and not great statistics, but it is what I know.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

Without knowing all about the health of those making the claim it was vaccine related it is just guess work


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 20, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Without knowing all about the health of those making the claim it was vaccine related it is just guess work


Not sure you were talking to me.  Anyway, all ten of the breakthrough cases I mentioned were people over 65.  The man who died was 77, but in reasonably good health before Covid, no known pre-existing conditions.  To my knowledge no one is blaming the vaccines for anything.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 20, 2021)

Post one wasn’t clear to me as to whether it was being claimed it happened from the vaccine or covid ..I took it to mean the vaccine


----------

